

The evolution of the web - radimm
http://evolutionofweb.appspot.com/

======
hobarrera
I'd never seen Firefox > 3 on Windows. Gods, it's ugly with all that glass all
over the place.

I wonder why the UI integration is so strong on windows, but so poor on linux.

------
theandrewbailey
This seems a bit out of date, and the swishes on the browsers and technologies
view are really confusing, and don't convey information well.

------
hobarrera
Mozilla is missing, and should actually fork of Netscape (and into Firefox).

------
thomasfl
Awesome web browser nostalgia and excellent animated infoporn!

